# Pretty new to this forum



## Hazardous SOB (May 23, 2011)

Hi all just wanted to introduce myself to everyone and let everyone know what my goals are. 
First off im a power lifter at about 188 lbs. and 8% BF I recently just put up 380 on the bench press and dead lifted 540. I would like to get to 400 lbs. on bench press and somewhere in 580 to 600 lbs. on dead lift, in the next 8 months tops. I am on some sups right now and i have a great diet, plenty of protien, carbs and calories. Any information would be greatly appreciated thank you and have a good day.
Hazardous SOB.


----------



## Arnold (May 23, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Hazardous SOB* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## NJRiot (May 23, 2011)

welcome, and one can never have enough supps.  good to have ya here man!


----------



## Hazardous SOB (May 23, 2011)

Also I wanted to say that just from what i have seen so far I love this fourm great place to meet like minded indivuals and great info on everything.


----------



## Hazardous SOB (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## M A N C H I L D (May 24, 2011)

I'm a Harmful SOB.


----------



## M A N C H I L D (May 24, 2011)

Welcome. I'm a harmful SOB.


----------



## Hench (May 24, 2011)

M A N C H I L D said:


> Welcome. I'm a harmful SOB.



Why dont you just go away mate? Your shit is beyond boring.


----------



## M A N C H I L D (May 24, 2011)

Who are you? I don't take advice from irrelevent people.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  Good luck with your goals.  You are super strong, way to go


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

hello there


----------



## zok37 (May 25, 2011)

Hello Hazardous SOB, welcome to the forum


----------



## BigMikeCO (May 29, 2012)

Hello Hazardous!- good to see some more CO guys here.    Welcome to the Board- alot of great folks here that are willing to help advise you and help meet your goals.


----------



## brazey (May 29, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## charley (May 29, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 29, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Antagonist (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey


----------



## twistedsteel (Jun 1, 2012)

Welcome bro! A lot of great info on here!


----------

